

The MassChallenge Startups Raise $90M+ & Create 500 Jobs - jsavimbi
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/08/09/the-masschallenge-stimulus-package-inaugural-class-of-startups-raise-90m-create-500-jobs/

======
pyoung
Creating tech jobs does nothing to solve the unemployment crisis. I don't have
any stats, but my guess is that the unemployment numbers for qualified tech
workers are already absurdly low. Unless these guys are building manufacturing
plants in the mid-west, I doubt any of these companies will have any
significant impact on unemployment numbers.

~~~
smanek
Creating tech jobs will drive tech salaries up. That will attract new workers
to tech (make it worth the investment to retrain, etc), and 'trickle down'
money to manufacturing and other industries.

Making the pie bigger is good.

Of course $90M and a few hundred jobs won't shift equilibrium much on its own,
but it's a step in the right direction.

~~~
kmccarth
ahh, Reagan's trickle-down effect. fingers-crossed...

~~~
samtp
it trickles down in a golden stream, quenching the thirst of the masses

------
HistoryInAction
Send this one to the WH to show them that promoting entrepreneurship promotes
job growth.

~~~
dbfclark
Just FYI, MassChallenge is already the Massachusetts partner of Startup
America, the White House's initiative to promote entrepreneurship. I think
they know.

~~~
HistoryInAction
Thanks, didn't know that!

------
marcamillion
Any entrepreneur looking to raise money now, shouldn't. Focus on generating
cash flow.

The party is about to end. Those sky-high valuations and relatively easy deal
flow will be coming to a trickle over the next few months, as we see the
financial markets take a beating.

